# The Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort



## Beachlady (May 6, 2007)

Any update when HGVC owners can make reservations for The Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort?


----------



## CaliDave (May 7, 2007)

I hear the first rooms will open in Jan..  Don't know when reservations will start


----------



## Beachlady (May 7, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks. A little later than what was first announced. I think I originally heard Fall 2007.


----------



## grgs (May 10, 2007)

Article from the local paper:

http://www.nctimes.com/articles/2007/05/10/news/coastal/carlsbad/17_43_115_9_07.txt

Glorian


----------



## Bill4728 (May 10, 2007)

Doesn't anyone wonder why next to a Sheraton Hotel, they are buiding a HGVC resort?


----------



## temerson (Jun 27, 2007)

Last update for opening was Feb 08.  



Bill4728 said:


> Doesn't anyone wonder why next to a Sheraton Hotel, they are buiding a HGVC resort?



It's an HGVC *affiliated *resort being managed by GPR so I assume this is why no conflict of interest seems to exist.  You can't even purchase this resort through HGVC channels, you have to go through GPR.

I'm still unclear as to the benefit for GPR owners, other than being able to upgrade/trade-in currently owned properties into a Marbrisa ownership.  HGVC does not offer any options for upgrade/trade-in.  With the point structure available vs a weeks sale it seems that other HGVC owners will be able to internally book a stay at the resort (points are points after all).  Will GPR owners have the ability to book stays through their internal network as well?


----------



## CaliDave (Jun 27, 2007)

temerson said:


> Last update for opening was Feb 08.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm told that GPR owners will have priority when going through RCI, but how much prime inventory will RCI get from Marbrisa? probably not much. It's like trying to book HHV through RCI.. Not likely to happen. Maybe offseason, but I doubt you'll ever see a summer week. I might be wrong and I hope I am, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Sir Newf (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Dave,
How about HGVC owners? Will we have same access like the rest of HGVC?
I'd like to book off-season.....can't wait.


----------



## Pronkster (Jun 30, 2007)

Any word on when this resort will be on the HGVC website for making reservations.  I would think if it is to open in 2/08 it might be sometime soon.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 30, 2007)

Since it is an affiliate, I would suspect there is a chance that it will not be available on the website (I hope I am wrong, though!).  When I talked to a rep on the phone a couple week ago, she did not have any information as to when we would be able to start making reservations.  

Kurt


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 30, 2007)

We attended a sales promo there and was told that a certain percent of summer/holiday weeks will be sold as fixed weeks -- what does that do to the availability equation?


----------



## JohnnyO (Jun 30, 2007)

One effect would be if the owner deposits that week then that is the week that should be in the system for trades....or will be taken by RCI and rented.




Cathyb said:


> We attended a sales promo there and was told that a certain percent of summer/holiday weeks will be sold as fixed weeks -- what does that do to the availability equation?


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 10, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> We attended a sales promo there and was told that a certain percent of summer/holiday weeks will be sold as fixed weeks -- what does that do to the availability equation?


I wonder why "fixed weeks" are returning? There must be a demand for it for the most desirable holiday weeks. Is it because the resorts can ask more money for them or are there still some people left, who prefer it? I know that we do for an oceanfront view in CA or HI for several months of the year besides the holidays. 

Marriott tried it in Maui but it was not a success, so they changed the system back to floating units for the unsold inventory at some of the floors at the new Lahaina tower and they keep raising the prices too as long as the oceanfront floating units are selling well.

I believe now that renting is more flexible and a lot more economical too in the long run. There are too many bargains advertised lately for rent even in Maui. I haven't checked the CA coast because we live in this area.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2007)

Emmy: My guess is that July 4 week, President's week and maybe a few other 'school's out' weeks bring all the teachers and parents of school age kids out to get those weeks making it a sure thing to tag a high price on them.


----------



## JohnnyO (Jul 13, 2007)

duplicate deleted


----------



## JohnnyO (Jul 13, 2007)

The Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad is only fixed week during the summer and is also separated by Ocean View and Park View.  The units are not fixed but can be reserved 90 days in advance.

Outside of that weeks at GPP float.



iconnections said:


> I wonder why "fixed weeks" are returning? There must be a demand for it for the most desirable holiday weeks. Is it because the resorts can ask more money for them or are there still some people left, who prefer it? I know that we do for an oceanfront view in CA or HI for several months of the year besides the holidays.
> 
> Marriott tried it in Maui but it was not a success, so they changed the system back to floating units for the unsold inventory at some of the floors at the new Lahaina tower and they keep raising the prices too as long as the oceanfront floating units are selling well.
> 
> I believe now that renting is more flexible and a lot more economical too in the long run. There are too many bargains advertised lately for rent even in Maui. I haven't checked the CA coast because we live in this area.


----------

